# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Përdoruesit e Mac >  Problem me iMAC!

## The Pathfinder

Nje shoku im ka nje iMAC, i cili ne zyren e tij, ka edhe webmail.
webmailin e hapte me Microsoft Entourage 2008, por nuk i hapet me.
Del vetem ikona ne ekran qe tregon duke u hapur, por nuk hapet.
Po ashtu edhe kur hap Microsoft Office 2007 for Mac, nuk i hapet.
I nxjerr kete error:

Microsoft office for Mac:
(shenja  e Loading)
Identity will be actualized 
(shenja e Loading)
News (messages) will be actualized)

iMAC-u eshte ne Gjermanisht!

Cti bej!?

----------


## evalt

provoni me ndonje update, ndoshta sistemohet .

----------

